# What was the last HORROR movie you watched?



## Phantom Stranger (Apr 3, 2014)

Phantom Stranger said:


> 'Horror Of Dracula' (1958)
> -Christopher Lee, Peter Cushing
> 
> Phantoms Review: Nothing I can say, that hasn't been said before. ..Brilliant, amazing, classic


----------

